
Facebook’s HTML5 mistake?  - shawndumas
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2012/09/facebooks_html5.html
======
danboarder
A question mark in the title of an article usually indicates that the opposite
can be assumed true. This article is no exception; the author makes the
conclusion that HTML5 is not going anywhere and alongside native apps it will
still be a big part of Facebook's tool chest.

